# Andrew Poulsom



## wigi (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi,

Andrew Poulsom reached 65,536 posts! 
Congratulations!


----------



## RoryA (Jun 9, 2014)

We've upgraded his profile so he can keep going to 1048576 now.


----------



## shg (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Joe4 (Jun 9, 2014)

> We've upgraded his profile so he can keep going to 1048576 now.


We may have to change his username to *Andrew Poulsomx*, in order for that to be recognized
(or *Andrew Poulsomm *if he intends to use VBA).


----------



## RoryA (Jun 9, 2014)

Or maybe shorten to Andrew Poulsm?


----------



## Joe4 (Jun 9, 2014)

> Or maybe shorten to Andrew Poulsm?


...and be sure to add him to a Trusted Location so you don't get all those annoying security messages!


----------



## Rick Rothstein (Jun 11, 2014)

wigi said:


> Andrew Poulsom reached 65,536 posts!


Wow!!! That is mind-boggling! Congratulations Andrew on a most remarkable milestone! 
(I wonder how many keyboards he wore out typing all those messages?  )


----------



## kylefoley76 (Jun 13, 2014)

This is really good because he's helped me out on several occasions.


----------



## Fazza (Jun 19, 2014)

RoryA said:


> Or maybe shorten to Andrew Poulsm?


Or Andrew Postsm

Prolific indeed. Machine like speed sometimes and always quality. Legendary. Congratulations, Andrew

regards, Fazza


----------



## ZVI (Jul 2, 2014)

Incredible! How many lives are necessary to me to reach such result? 
Andrew, you real or a bot?


----------



## Andrew Poulsom (Jul 3, 2014)

Real, but no day job most of the time nowadays. Norie is close and Aladin and VoG aren't far behind.

Thanks for the congratulations everyone.


----------



## mrmmickle1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Andrew,

Cheers!  That is quite the accomplishment.  You have helped me out on numerous occasions.  Please keep up the good work!


----------



## DocAElstein (Jul 14, 2014)

.      Quick, Clear and Precise. As a not veryclever beginner I was dead impressed from the start and learnt a lot alreadyfrom his replies. Great that someone with his experience takes the time tospread the knowledge.<o></o>


----------



## Smitty (Jul 16, 2014)

Awesome Andrew!


----------



## MrKowz (Jul 17, 2014)

That's insane, Andrew.  Grats!


----------



## circledchicken (Jul 19, 2014)

That is a great accomplishment - your posts are always quality and helpful to learn from - nicely done!!!


----------



## DocAElstein (Jul 24, 2014)

*<o> </o>*​I did a “Google”.But could not find any Books on Excel or VBA from Him. Wot a crime!*<o></o>*


----------

